# Kroatien (Insel Mljet)



## Wieni (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo alle Forenmitglieder,
Ich fahr diese Jahr Ende August bis Anfang September nach Kroatien auf die Insel Mljet. Bin erst 16 und hab deswegen noch fast keine Erfahrung mit Meeresfischen und deswegen brauch ich die Hilfe von euch. 
Werde im Meer fischen und ein Motorboot (4,5m)  zur Verfügung haben. Habe eine Sänger Shakespeare k2 pike (270cm: 15-80gr) Rute und eine ulimate outrunner 3500 Rolle( 14 lb/ 100 yrd). 
Jetzt meine Fragen:

War irgendjemand schon mal auf Mljet und hat dort auch schon geangelt am besten auch in der Nähe von Pomena im Nationalpark ?

Würde gerne auf Bonitojagd gehen hat da irgendjemand schon Erfahrung damit und was müsst ich an meinem Material noch verändern ?

Welche Angelmethoden verwendet ihr im Mittelmeer und welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?




Hoffe auf zahlreiche Tipps und Infos

danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## glavoc (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kroatien (Insel Mljet)*

Hallo,
zur Bonito-Jagd...ist eher im Frühjahr/Winter vom Ufer aus möglich...Mit Boot jedoch eventuell auch im Sommer möglich(?) Köder: Naturköder: Eine Sardine mit 2 Haken versehen, Die Sardine vom Schwanz her binden/fixieren, viel Schnur in Reserve haben da lange Fluchten...
Den Ort kenne ich nicht...
Vielleicht andere?
Ansonsten einfach die Suchfunktion...
Lg


----------



## Wieni (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kroatien (Insel Mljet)*

Also ich glaub ne neue Rolle mit mehr Schnur wär gut oder ??
Reicht meine Rute für die Bonitos ?
Danke hilft mir schon mal ziemllich weiter 
Also Wobbler würdest du nicht empfehlen ??


----------



## glavoc (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kroatien (Insel Mljet)*

Hallo,
doch, klar kannst du Wobbler und Jig`s verwenden...
Hier von einer Mole in Greece: Erstaunlich was da geht:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU2n3_9xVew
LG


----------



## Wieni (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kroatien (Insel Mljet)*

Schon echt schöne Fische
Was meinst zu meiner Ausrüstung ?

mfg


----------



## glavoc (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kroatien (Insel Mljet)*

Hallo,
eine "Palamida" / Bonito kann schon mal bis knapp 100 m Fluchten machen...ansonsten sollte die Rute das und alles andere aushalten können...ob du deswegen ne neue Rolle kaufen sollst- würde ich persönlich nicht machen...für paar Tage Urlaub - und es ist gar nicht klar, ob dir eine an den Haken geht...so stark sind die auch gar nicht, als das die dir die Schnur abziehen....so wie hier ein "echter" Thunfisch Link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IedXLykVork  
:q
Also, so was kann dir nicht passieren...und wie gesagt, schraube ruhig deine Erwartungen runter, denn das Mittelmeer und da die Adria insbesonders, vor allem im Sommer, ist nicht Süsswasser - Angeln. Im Meer, dass so klar ist, ist der Fischreichtum auch unmöglich so reich wie bspweise in der Nord- oder Ostsee...
Dennoch gibt es Fisch, aber fast nur "alte Hasen" sind in der Lage, wirklich zu fangen...also Meeresangler/(Berufs-)Fischer, Einheimische...
Dadurch, das du ein Boot zur Verfügung hast, bist du dennoch in der Lage, was gutes an den Haken zu kriegen...Glücklicher!!
Allerdings, musst du jetzt auch wissen, wo, wann und wie ...|bigeyes
Da solltest du, wenn du nichts fängst, Leute fragen wo du was fangen kannst...ob die dir da helfen? Kleiner Tipp: achte auf die Stellen, wo die Kroaten mit ihren Booten fischen...auch gut: Seekarten studieren. Dann zu den Karten jeweils die Winde, die aktuell herrschen miteinbeziehen..
Du siehst, eigentlich müsste Mensch ein Buch schreiben, um dir "für alle Fälle" Tipps & Tricks geben zu können ...
Hast du die Suchfunktion im Forum bemüht? Schaff dich doch da mal durch...und viel Glück dann im Sommer!!


----------



## Wieni (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kroatien (Insel Mljet)*

ja hab ich schon ziemlich viele Foren und besonderes dieses nach Tipps durchsucht und auch schon ziemlich viel gefunden. 
Ja ich fahr ja auch nicht nur wegen dem Angeln nach Kroatien.
Der Besitzer von dem Haus wo wir dann sind ist auch Fischer der kann mir dann bestimmt den ein oder anderen Tipp geben.
Was braucht man eig so für ne Schnurstärke ??
Oder was würdest mir anstatt Bonitos empfehlen ??

mfg


----------



## glavoc (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kroatien (Insel Mljet)*

Hallo,
sorry, aber war paar Tage weg-...
Also zu Schleppen nimmst du Schnurstärke von 0,40, 0,45, 0,50 wenn Mono; - Geflecht entsprechend in gleicher Belastung...so um die 0,15-0,25...
Die beste Zeit für Bonitos ist jedoch im März, April. Dann ist das Meer über den Winter durch Regenfälle "gedüngt" worden, mit der Zunahme von Sonnenlicht und -Menge explodiert das Phytoplankton - Ernährungsgrundlage des Zooplanktons...was wieder kleinen Fischen und Fischschwärmen das Wachstum ermöglicht...welche Bonitos "zum Fressen gern" haben
Im Sommer würde ich auf "Gof", lat. Seriola Dumerili es mal versuchen. Du kannst Schleppwobbler (Minnow`s etc.) oder besser, da fängiger "Lignje" - deutsch:Kalamaris, oder noch besser, weil in dieser Zeit zu fangen möglich, "Iglica" also: Hornhechte fangen, und diese dann lebend!(ist in Kroatien noch erlaubt) an einer 3-Hakigen Montage aufziehen, in Tiefe bringen und somit auch auf "Zubatac" lat. Dentex Dentex gehen...Tiefe so um 20-30m...Auch wieder ein paar Links zur Verdeutlichung:
Hornhechte:
http://www.youtube.com/user/powerplay8#p/a/u/1/Ov_UnNoih14

Hier die Kombination Hornhecht fangen-als Köder benutzen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBuyhGJnEA8

Und hier noch mal Köder/Hornhecht montieren- Zubatac fangen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZnzMBb9qL8

Hornhechte fangen mit Hornhechtschlaufe und Aufbewahrung:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-DNLy3MvkI&feature=related

Da du bei Einheimischen Fischern untergebracht wirst und du mit ihm wohl auch raus, aufs Meer fährst, wirst du wohl erfahren, wo dessen "Posta"-s sind...
Wobbler sind oft Yo-Zuri oder auch Cormoran|bigeyes..bis 12 cm oder Rapala, aber fängiger m.M.n. ist Lebendköderfisch!
Hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen...
"Rogi Ribaru" so etwas wie Petri..:q
LG


----------



## Wieni (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kroatien (Insel Mljet)*

Danke das sind echt gute Tipps 
Sollte ich eig mit Rute Schleppen oder einfach mit ner Handleine hab gehört da erkennt man die Bisse besser ??

mfg


----------



## glavoc (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kroatien (Insel Mljet)*

Tja, ob mit RuteundRolle oder "na Tunju"/Handline...kannst ja mal beides, sogar gleichzeitig testen...
Ich mag die Handleine, liegt aber auch an der Sozialisation ...
LG


----------



## Wieni (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kroatien (Insel Mljet)*

ja ich mein auch weil ich nur ne Rolle hab wo vielleicht nur 80 m 0.40 Schnur drauf passen oder reicht des schon fürs Schleppen ??

mfg


----------



## Wieni (11. März 2011)

*AW: Kroatien (Insel Mljet)*

Könntest vllt nomml antworten ??


----------



## zulu (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kroatien (Insel Mljet)*

Er wird sich nicht mehr melden, denn es ist schon alles gesagt. 
Zum schleppen reichen die 80 m nicht.... bis zu 100m flucht, schon vergessen ? Der Köder muß für bonito und co bis zu 100 m hinter dem boot laufen !!
Besorge dir eine größere rolle (wenigstens 250m 35er)
 oder nimm 20er geflochtene auf deine rolle und dann ein wenigstens 50 m topshot mono drauf. Damit kannst du dann bis 50 m hinter dem boot fischen.
Zum grundfischen vom boot brauchst du eine rolle die nur mit geflecht gefüllt ist. Da reichen 150 m 16er.
Schleppen mit kurzer steifer rute... Grundfischen mit etwa 2,1- 2.4 m grundrute ca 100- 150 g wurfgewicht.
Nimm feine heringssystheme (sabiki) und blei 100- 150 g mit
Dann kannst du makrelen fangen. Den rest lässt du dir von den einheimern zeigen.
Nun ist wirklich alles gesagt.... und nochwas: leicht wird es nicht.

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## Wieni (13. März 2011)

*AW: Kroatien (Insel Mljet)*

ok gut und danke für alles


----------



## zulu (14. März 2011)

*AW: Kroatien (Insel Mljet)*

Hallo Wieni !

Ich fände es es super, wenn du  nach deiner reise etwas berichten würdest, denn aus dem gebiet ist uns noch nicht viel bekannt. 

Betrachte dich als pionier !

Mach bilder von deinen fischen , vom boot , den fischern, dem meer  usw.

Auch kleine fische sind interessant

Lass uns an deiner reise teilhaben

#h

Z.


----------



## Wieni (16. März 2011)

*AW: Kroatien (Insel Mljet)*

Ok mach ich auf jedenfall 

Ja hab bis jetzt noch kein Bericht vom Mljet Nationalpark gefunden


----------

